# Wood burning stoves



## davepollock (May 11, 2010)

There is a new stove showroom next to the new town hall at the bottom of Avenue Republic - does anyone know the name of it or their website.
Thanks


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

There are so many Avendidas Republica, most towns have one. Which in particular?


----------



## davepollock (May 11, 2010)

Catx said:


> There are so many Avendidas Republica, most towns have one. Which in particular?


This one is in Lagos


----------

